# Slide or flip cell phone to choose



## bluenite (Mar 24, 2014)

May anyone be advised of what new slide/flip cell phone with 'average' parameters? No wifi, gps, maybe a bit better quality camera. Once they were favorite SonyEricsson, or Nokia 6600.
Thanks for any advice
Peter


----------

